# Simple smoke generator



## jomadav (Jun 11, 2013)

Good day all. I just bought a Luhr-Jensen Little Chief (used-like new-$20) and want to use it for cheese and/ or snack sticks. My cousin told me last night cheese is easy and I need a "smoke generator". He said people just make them out of anything. Could someone here tell me what that is or how to make a basic one please?


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 11, 2013)

One of our forum sponsors has designed and sells some really great smoke generators, he has ones that burn pellets or dust and one that will burn both. These are Great for cold smoking or hot smoking and provide hours of perfect smoke! He also has about 15 different flavors of pellets and dust and has a special right now 20% everything through Fathers Day! He also provides the best customer service you can find anywhere today!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Get one of the ones from Todd....he can tell you which one would work best for you too.  I have the "tube" and love it!

Kat


----------



## disco (Jun 11, 2013)

I just got one of Todd's pellet smoke generators. It is great as it also burns sawdust. I love it.

Disco


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 11, 2013)

Jomadav,  The AMNPS is a good tool to have for smoking cheese, but not needed to smoke cheese with your smoker. 

Hopefully you got the box that the smoker came in.  If so, remove the lid and rack from the smoker, lay a couple strips of wood across the top of the smoker, set the rack on top of the wood strips.  Place your cheese on the rack and then place the box over the rack.  A small hole will need to be cut in the box to allow smoke to flow.  Place the pan with wood chips over burner and you are in business.

You  will probably want to smoke in the morning before the temperature rises.  It is important to keep the smoker temperature below 75°, as cheese texture will begin to change at 80°.

Maybe the following will help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Take the time to learn the limitations of your smoker.  A lot of good food can be made with a smoker like yours.

Good luck,

Tom


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 11, 2013)

I have three of Todds amazen smoke generators and they are Great!!!

He also is a great guy to deal with..

Some folks have made el cheapo smoke generators with soldering irons and soup cans...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=soldering+iron+smoker

YMMV

  Craig


----------



## jomadav (Jun 11, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Jomadav,  The AMNPS is a good tool to have for smoking cheese, but not needed to smoke cheese with your smoker.
> 
> Hopefully you got the box that the smoker came in.  If so, remove the lid and rack from the smoker, lay a couple strips of wood across the top of the smoker, set the rack on top of the wood strips.  Place your cheese on the rack and then place the box over the rack.  A small hole will need to be cut in the box to allow smoke to flow.  Place the pan with wood chips over burner and you are in business.
> 
> ...


I didn't get the box. Can I improvise- what size?


----------



## muskokasmoker (Jun 11, 2013)

I have two of Todd's smokers , the AMNPS and the 12 inch tube. They are great products and Todd has great customer support. Contact him and he will advise which product you should have.

Mike


----------



## jomadav (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not buying anything from Todd today. 
Question: if I smoke chese at 82-83 deg do I have to shorten my time? Say from 1hr 45 min to less? I was told 1:45 @ 70-80 deg


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 11, 2013)

Jomadav said:


> I'm not buying anything from Todd today.
> Question: if I smoke chese at 82-83 deg do I have to shorten my time? Say from 1hr 45 min to less? I was told 1:45 @ 70-80 deg



I smoke my cheese for 3 hours no matter the temp.


----------



## jomadav (Jun 11, 2013)

3 hrs?....was I told bad info before?


----------



## jomadav (Jun 11, 2013)

I was told 1:45 hrs. Pull it. Wrap in plastic wrap for a week. Then it can be used. This is a simple method I'm sure.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Different people have different ways that they do thing.  You were not given bad information.  It will depend on how "smokey" you want your cheese to be.  Do anywhere from 2.5 to 3 hours and make notes.  Next time...do it at a different time frame...see which one works for you!

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 11, 2013)

Jomadav said:


> I didn't get the box. Can I improvise- what size?


Sure you can, just make it large enough to fit over the rack.  There is a lot one can learn from experience.  To start out, put several pieces in the smoker and remove some at different times.  Keep notes on the type of wood, amounts, time, temperatures and smoke density.  You will learn more each time you use it. 

My first store bought smoker was a Little Chief, that was decades ago.  I have one now that is use at times as a smoke collector, you can see it in the following link. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123840/my-cold-smoking-options-w-q-view

Here is another link you may find interesting.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management-updated-5-18-13

Have fun and enjoy your products. Any more questions, please ask or feel free to PM me.

Tom


----------



## roller (Jun 11, 2013)

Its going to be better if you wait at least a month...


----------



## gofish (Jun 11, 2013)

Jomadav said:


> Good day all. I just bought a Luhr-Jensen Little Chief (used-like new-$20) and want to use it for cheese and/ or snack sticks. My cousin told me last night cheese is easy and I need a "smoke generator". He said people just make them out of anything. Could someone here tell me what that is or how to make a basic one please?


If you want to make a basic smoke generator, you can use a metal can and a soldering iron.  place chips on hot tip in the can.  Here is a picture stolen from Google images.  (not my photos)








  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seems like a simple enough concept to try out if you have those items laying around.  If you wanted a more refined one, buy one later.


----------

